# Sticky  Found a bug in our new E-boutique (let us know)



## Yao

Please post any issues you find in the new E-boutique here and we will do our best to clear them up.


----------



## Yao

Just an FYI of something I already noticed:

* The customer upload sometimes resulted in names being inserted into the address line and duplicate entry of first and last names. 
* Sometimes the states are in the system but the system will ask you to update the state. Not sure why but just so you know.

Sorry for the inconvenience but the first time you login you may have to clean up the address and account information section.

There are a number of customers that didn't load yet due to errors. I will have to manually correct those and upload.


----------



## JRLambertus

Yao.. there's no way i could enter the helpserve / order status , as i get this message : 


A Cross Site Request Forgery attempt has been detected; cannot continue with the required action.

I try to get a new password, but it doesn't seams to work


----------



## Plat0

Hey Bill,


Are we supposed to be able to pre-order the new stingray? The checkout process is blocked by there not being a shipping option.


----------



## ayung

same here.. i got this error when login into the customer portal
"A Cross Site Request Forgery attempt has been detected; cannot continue with the required action."


----------



## MHe225

Looks good at first glance, Bill |>

My observation: not sure if this is user-error, a feature, a bug, an issue, or data that hasn't been loaded yet: when I log in to my account and snoop around, I can nowhere find confirmation that I have paid deposits for the projects 300 and GMT. Should I be able to see those deposits? After all, these are pending orders, no?

RonB


----------



## massives

MHe225 said:


> My observation: not sure if this is user-error, a feature, a bug, an issue, or data that hasn't been loaded yet: when I log in to my account and snoop around, I can nowhere find confirmation that I have paid deposits for the projects 300 and GMT. Should I be able to see those deposits? After all, these are pending orders, no?


Same with my Nassau order. Not there. I guess it's not loaded yet.


----------



## Yao

UPDATE: Error message on the Customer Service portal. You may get the following message on the Customer Service Portal "A Cross Site Request Forgery attempt has been detected; cannot continue with the required action." 

- We have submitted a ticket to the service provider and are waiting to hear back. It looks like this error message is the result of perhaps our moving servers and/or new security protocol with the Customer Service Portal software. On the back-end where we login everything looks fine. Customers just can't login.


----------



## Yao

massives said:


> Same with my Nassau order. Not there. I guess it's not loaded yet.


I hope you got the "welcome e-mail" which will note that the old orders can not be loaded into the new system. The software that we use does not support that function. You will have to rely on the Customer Service Portal to keep track of the current open orders (after we get it fixed that is.)


----------



## Yao

MHe225 said:


> Looks good at first glance, Bill |>
> 
> My observation: not sure if this is user-error, a feature, a bug, an issue, or data that hasn't been loaded yet: when I log in to my account and snoop around, I can nowhere find confirmation that I have paid deposits for the projects 300 and GMT. Should I be able to see those deposits? After all, these are pending orders, no?
> 
> RonB


I hope you got the "welcome e-mail" which will note that the old orders can not be loaded into the new system. The software that we use does not support that function. You will have to rely on the Customer Service Portal to keep track of the current open orders (after we get it fixed that is - see below)


----------



## Yao

ayung said:


> same here.. i got this error when login into the customer portal
> "A Cross Site Request Forgery attempt has been detected; cannot continue with the required action."


Yeah....sorry about that. We don't think it was caused by something that we did but it might have something to do with the new servers and their location. Apparently the software vendor has increased their security protocols and we must have tripped one. We have submitted a support ticket and hope to get this cleared up soon.

Just as a note...we can login with no problem. As far as we can tell everything on the back-end is fine. Its just that customer's can't login.

Almost forgot....a thank you for letting us know!


----------



## Yao

Sorry. We are working on this problem. Its not you its the Customer Service Portal software provider or our new server. We have submitted a support ticket and will let you know what the word is. Thank you for the head's up!


----------



## Yao

Plat0 said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> Are we supposed to be able to pre-order the new stingray? The checkout process is blocked by there not being a shipping option.


Hi, Sorry to mess with you...promise it wasn't on purpose. The Project Stingray, GMT, and 300 are supposed to be in "collect e-mail" mode rather than open for ordering. I have updated the settings.

If you have signed up for the waitlists/newsletters for any of these projects you are still on them. This is just a new way to collect people interested in being added to the mailing list. If you want to add yourself again just to be certain there is no harm in that either.


----------



## Steve260

I got logged in to the new Boutique, but got this message when I tried to log in to the Customer Service Portal: "A Cross Site Request Forgery attempt has been detected; cannot continue with the required action."

So, I thought perhaps I was using an incorrect password. Unfortunately I can't get a password reset for the Customer Service Portal because the "CAPTCHA" text doesn't display for me to type in (to prove I am not a robot!). So, I'm stuck for now. I just wanted to make sure my deposits/reservations for the Project 300 and Project GMT were still in the Customer Service Portal.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## JRLambertus

Thanks Bill! received the emails and all is working OK now from my side!


----------



## Yao

Steve260 said:


> I got logged in to the new Boutique, but got this message when I tried to log in to the Customer Service Portal: "A Cross Site Request Forgery attempt has been detected; cannot continue with the required action."
> 
> So, I thought perhaps I was using an incorrect password. Unfortunately I can't get a password reset for the Customer Service Portal because the "CAPTCHA" text doesn't display for me to type in (to prove I am not a robot!). So, I'm stuck for now. I just wanted to make sure my deposits/reservations for the Project 300 and Project GMT were still in the Customer Service Portal.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Can you do me a favor and give it another try? I tested it a short while ago and was able to get in.

About the CAPTCHA - I would suggest trying either a browser like FireFox, Chrome, or Safari rather than IE. Basically this has to do with the privacy settings for your browser. In my testing I have basically found IE to be unusable in pretty much any browsing that I do.

All else fails try e-mail orderstatus [at] mkiiwatches dot com and we will reset if required.


----------



## Yao

The Customer Service Portal should be UN-broke now.

As we suspected earlier this was due to an upgrade by our provider that was incompatible with older script that they had on local servers.

We have about half of the existing customers loaded to the new store server. We are still working on the other half. Looks like it will take several days to reconcile data to get it to match the new format. (Basically this means I have to go in there and manually edit your address information in order to upload.) I have to split my time between working on watches and fixing this though.


----------



## rmasso

I got the email and logged in successfully as well. Looking good!

I did have a question, maybe this isn't the thread for it but I noticed the 22mm rubber strap is $45 but the 20mm one is $75. Why the $30 difference? Quality? Manufacturer?
Rich


----------



## Steve260

Yao said:


> Can you do me a favor and give it another try? I tested it a short while ago and was able to get in.
> 
> About the CAPTCHA - I would suggest trying either a browser like FireFox, Chrome, or Safari rather than IE. Basically this has to do with the privacy settings for your browser. In my testing I have basically found IE to be unusable in pretty much any browsing that I do.
> 
> All else fails try e-mail orderstatus [at] mkiiwatches dot com and we will reset if required.


Bill, I will try again tonight. I use a MacBook, so Safari and FireFox are my only browsers. Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Steve260

Steve260 said:


> Bill, I will try again tonight. I use a MacBook, so Safari and FireFox are my only browsers. Will let you know how it goes!


Bill,
Just tried, using Safari. No luck. Got the "Cross Site Forgery attempt..." Error message. When I tried to get the site to reset my password, it told me to enter the text in the graphic to prove I wasn't a robot. Only problem - there was NO graphic, so I couldn't type anything in. Tried this on both a Mac and an iPad, both of which used to work perfectly on the Customer Service site. Same unsuccessful result both times. Not sure what to do next?
thanks,
Steve


----------



## ayung

mine work just fine now Bill.. thank you!!!


----------



## David Woo

when I tried to enter my email in the notification box for the stingray II, the submit button did not work: just getting that circle going round and round


----------



## MHe225

Steve260 said:


> .... Just tried, using Safari. No luck. Got the "Cross Site Forgery attempt..." Error message ....


Interesting and annoying at the same time; I use a Mac and run Safari and all seems fine here. 
My iMac runs on OS X 10.6.8 and Safari 5.1.9
Hope this is helpful.


Yao said:


> I hope you got the "welcome e-mail" which will note that the old orders can not be loaded into the new system. The software that we use does not support that function. You will have to rely on the Customer Service Portal to keep track of the current open orders (after we get it fixed that is - see below)


Sorry Bill, I guess I was too quick. The welcome e-mail states:


MKII Watches said:


> Welcome to Mk II Watches. To log in when visiting our site just click Login or My Account at the top of every page, and then enter your e-mail address and password.
> When you log in to your account, you will be able to do the following:
> - Proceed through checkout faster when making a purchase
> - Check the status of orders
> - View past orders
> - Make changes to your account information
> - Change your password
> - Store alternative addresses (for shipping to family members and friends!)
> If you have any questions about your account or any other matter, please feel free to contact us through the: Mk II Customer Service Portal


which led me to believe I should be able to see old / existing orders.
That said, I never paid much attention to the other e-mail with the new password information; that one clearly states:


MKII Watches said:


> Dear RonB,
> In order to serve you better, we have built a brand new E-boutique for you! The new system and site means that your old password is no longer valid. You can login using your e-mail address and the new password below. We hope that the new site will provide you with a more rewarding experience.
> Your new password is: ********
> You can change your password at any time by logging into your account.
> Please note that your existing orders with Mk II are not currently displayed in the system. [edit: color added for emphasis] We are not certain at this time that the new system will be able to upload the existing orders. However you can continue to track these orders through the Mk II Customer Service Portal


So it's all there; I was just too quick / too excited and should have read all .....

RonB


----------



## Yao

Steve260 said:


> Bill,
> Just tried, using Safari. No luck. Got the "Cross Site Forgery attempt..." Error message. When I tried to get the site to reset my password, it told me to enter the text in the graphic to prove I wasn't a robot. Only problem - there was NO graphic, so I couldn't type anything in. Tried this on both a Mac and an iPad, both of which used to work perfectly on the Customer Service site. Same unsuccessful result both times. Not sure what to do next?
> thanks,
> Steve


Okay. We may have declared victory too soon on this bug. It seems to working here and I am running a FireFox browser just like you, although I don't know what version you are on.

I will ask the developer to check and see if the fix I found on the support forums matches the fix that I was e-mailed earlier today.

Sorry but I haven't been able to re-create the error that you are having through. I have checked FireFox and my Safari browser.

We had people experience a similar problem to yours where they couldn't see the CAPTCHA but it was later traced to a privacy setting on the user's browser. I can't be certain you are experiencing the same problem since this was with IE though.

Do you have the option of clearing your cache? May be that will do it? Mine automatically clears when I closer the browser. I also hadn't opened the Customer Service Portal in my Ipad when it was buggy....so may be that will help?


----------



## Steve260

Yao said:


> Okay. We may have declared victory too soon on this bug. It seems to working here and I am running a FireFox browser just like you, although I don't know what version you are on.
> 
> I will ask the developer to check and see if the fix I found on the support forums matches the fix that I was e-mailed earlier today.
> 
> Sorry but I haven't been able to re-create the error that you are having through. I have checked FireFox and my Safari browser.
> 
> We had people experience a similar problem to yours where they couldn't see the CAPTCHA but it was later traced to a privacy setting on the user's browser. I can't be certain you are experiencing the same problem since this was with IE though.
> 
> Do you have the option of clearing your cache? May be that will do it? Mine automatically clears when I closer the browser. I also hadn't opened the Customer Service Portal in my Ipad when it was buggy....so may be that will help?


Bill,
Still no luck. In Safari 6.0.5 (running in OSX 10.8.4), I deleted all cookies, cleared the cache, closed Safari, and re-opened Safari. No problem logging in to the Boutique, but same problem when trying to login to the Order Status Portal - I just get a little light blue question mark in a box instead of a CAPTCHA image, when click "Lost Password" on the Order Status Portal Login page. I have tried every password I have ever used on any MKII-related site, and I just get the "Cross Site Forgery Attempt detected..." error message. Is there any way you could just email me a temporary password so I can try to login, and then change it? 
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Steve260

Bill - finally got it to work with FireFox (basically deleted all history of any kind in the browser - cookies, cache, site history, EVERYTHING). I then got the CAPTCHA phrase to display, but even it was a bit buggy. I VERY CAREFULLY typed EXACTLY what was displayed in the CAPTCHA. After 4 tries, it worked. Got my password reset email, reset the password, and have now successfully logged in to the Order Status Portal using Firefox. Whew!!!
Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## Yao

Steve260 said:


> Bill - finally got it to work with FireFox (basically deleted all history of any kind in the browser - cookies, cache, site history, EVERYTHING). I then got the CAPTCHA phrase to display, but even it was a bit buggy. I VERY CAREFULLY typed EXACTLY what was displayed in the CAPTCHA. After 4 tries, it worked. Got my password reset email, reset the password, and have now successfully logged in to the Order Status Portal using Firefox. Whew!!!
> Thanks again,
> Steve


Hi Steve,

Great news! We will have to look more closely at the Safari problem though. That has never been an issue before.

Well in any event I was trying too into the issue some more and completely reset the Customer Service Portal to factory specs (i.e. f*cked up) so you will see the Customer Service Portal opening its own window now and the god awful color scheme is back. We are currently getting that sorted out.


----------



## Yao

Well as far as the Customer Service Portal is concerned I think it should be fixed now. We basically restored everything back to the factory spec so that it wouldn't continue to have trouble talking to the server. Basically this was all caused by an upgrade/revision to the server code. 

Now the site looks awful again and will open its own window but I think this should solve the problem once an for all. We just need to re-skin the page again to make it look good. 

The one thing that may stand in the way of your being able to login now is old files or cookies in your browser. Please clear your cache and cookies. If you continue to see the problem please let me know.


----------



## stndrdtime

Got the email and logged in ok. I have a different billing and shipping address and I am unable to change the shipping address. If I change the shipping address it changes the billing address as well, and vice versa.


----------



## Yao

stndrdtime said:


> Got the email and logged in ok. I have a different billing and shipping address and I am unable to change the shipping address. If I change the shipping address it changes the billing address as well, and vice versa.


I would give this a go:

* Create the address as the system is requiring you to do
* Create a new shipping address under the Address Book and make that your default shipping address

Let me know if that doesn't work for you


----------



## Yao

David Woo said:


> when I tried to enter my email in the notification box for the stingray II, the submit button did not work: just getting that circle going round and round


Hi David,

Yes I am seeing the same problem. We are looking into it. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Yao

Well I think we are all set. There is still that one bug with the mailing list sign-up for the out of stock stuff.

Here is a short run-down:

1) I have uploaded all of the existing customers. When you first login there will be some housekeeping. Not all of the information uploaded so sometimes your State or Country will be missing. We ask that correct these omissions when you get a chance. There is one group of customers that we had trouble uploading. If you login and see a bunch of "N/A"s and that you are all of a sudden a US resident living in Pennsylvania you will know that you were one of the trickier accounts to upload. I spent about 4 hours last night trying to figure out how to make the system upload these accounts but at about 12 am I figured that its best to just cut my losses and plug in some dummy data that the system would accept.

2) There is one module we haven't tested yet and it is a new shipment and tracking notification service. I don't know how to test it yet, short of mailing myself a package so we will see what the deal with that is. If I can get it to work it will be a nice service that automatically updates you about changes in tracking status.

3) We will be keeping PayPal payments for the time being. I think I found a way to cut down on a lot of paperwork, including the PayPal entries, that semi-automates the process. If it proves to be successful we should all win. I get less work and headache and you guys get to keep paying with PayPal 

4) One plus though....(re PayPal)...you can now pay directly through the site. No more follow-up e-mails and manually sending in payment.

5) One casualty of the process. As much as I prefer to receive payments via check or MO the reality was that the number of non-payment orders and the admin they caused made this unsustainable. We cut this option from the shopping cart.

We will try to put together a slide show that outlines the new features of the site. I am really pleased with the functionality that we have been able to add. We are a few steps closer to a e-boutique that works a lot more like the big-boys 

*P.S. If you still find glitches please post here.......I may be done with all of the heavy lifting but I am sure there is more to tweak *;p


----------



## David Woo

Yao said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Yes I am seeing the same problem. We are looking into it. Sorry for the inconvenience.


Thanks!


----------



## Politbeero

Hi Bill,

I posted a ticket (ticket WXV-132-84680) on the Customer Service Portal on 14 Sep 2013 concerning an order that I placed on 28 Aug 2013 but have yet to receive the order confirmation.

Since there has been no reply for a few days, I thought I should alert you via the forum in case my ticket did not get to you due to some undiscovered issue with the CSP.

Thank and regards

Mike


----------



## David Woo

Yao said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Yes I am seeing the same problem. We are looking into it. Sorry for the inconvenience.


Fixed!


----------



## Yao

Politbeero said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I posted a ticket (ticket WXV-132-84680) on the Customer Service Portal on 14 Sep 2013 concerning an order that I placed on 28 Aug 2013 but have yet to receive the order confirmation.
> 
> Since there has been no reply for a few days, I thought I should alert you via the forum in case my ticket did not get to you due to some undiscovered issue with the CSP.
> 
> Thank and regards
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Noted with thanks. We think we have everything stitched up on the system now. Right now we are proceeding slowly with getting up to speed on the system so that we don't mess anything up. The procedures are a little different now and we don't know all the ins and outs yet. But we should get back to you before the end of this week.


----------



## Yao

David Woo said:


> Fixed!


Thanks David for the confirmation. It has been fixed for a while now but didn't have time to go look at it myself. Basically last week I was completely exhausted and had to take things slow. Ramping up again now but cautiously.


----------



## Politbeero

Yao said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Noted with thanks. We think we have everything stitched up on the system now. Right now we are proceeding slowly with getting up to speed on the system so that we don't mess anything up. The procedures are a little different now and we don't know all the ins and outs yet. But we should get back to you before the end of this week.


Thanks Bill, look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Bill,

I ordered my first MKII last night, and I did receive the conformation email.
But I did not see my credit card be charged right now. I also sent two messages to you by the customer service portal, and no replay.
I think it may be easier to reach you here. Have you received my order yet?
Thanks for your time.

Best regards,

Charles(Baozhe)


----------



## Yao

Politbeero said:


> Thanks Bill, look forward to hearing from you.


Hi Mike,

I am doing the confirmation right now. Again sorry for the delay.

Best,

Bill


----------



## Yao

[email protected] said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I ordered my first MKII last night, and I did receive the conformation email.
> But I did not see my credit card be charged right now. I also sent two messages to you by the customer service portal, and no replay.
> I think it may be easier to reach you here. Have you received my order yet?
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Charles(Baozhe)


Thank you for your patience. Yes we received your order - under the My Account section after you login it should list your order status as "Awaiting Scheduling" if payment is successfully processed. Sorry for the delay in the scheduling we are writing new processes for the new system. The documentation for software like this is "incomplete" to say the least. I was talking to a friend over the weekend and basically he said that a lot of software companies aren't providing documentation any more....they assume you will just call the Support line. So between that and just working with the system we are slowly winnowing down the backlog.

We should be back to you before the end of this week.


----------



## Politbeero

Yao said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I am doing the confirmation right now. Again sorry for the delay.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill,

Have received your email. Thanks much!

Looking forward to the watch's arrival in due course! = )

Regards!

Mike


----------



## ayung

hi Bill,

i just login to E-boutique but there is "no orders" in my account. but in the E-portal there is an existing ticket.

i am not sure if the my order should been transfer to E-boutique account.

thanks


----------



## Yao

ayung said:


> hi Bill,
> 
> i just login to E-boutique but there is "no orders" in my account. but in the E-portal there is an existing ticket.
> 
> i am not sure if the my order should been transfer to E-boutique account.
> 
> thanks


Sorry but orders placed on the old E-boutique will not transfer to the new one. We tried but the new system does not support the importation of existing orders. Sorry for the inconvenience. Please continue to use the Customer Service Portal to check on the status of your order.


----------



## DutchClock

*MK2 website: eboutique*

Hi,

I have some troubles with the eboutique. I tried to order a Paradive non date and at checkout I got two options: login or register. I opted for the last one and was redirected to a registration screen. However, this screen disapears after a second to return to the first checkout page. There is no way to bypass this. I tried to register first, without the route via the eboutique but this did not do the job. I have no clue how to get through as I tried this on both a windows and mac system, PC, Mac and ipad, and via several browsers..... Indeed....I want one badly...LOL
I tried to contact Mr Yao via his site, via email and via the WUS site but untill now no reply, I guess he is busy with the site itself and the introduction of the fulcrum.

Any tips ?

Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: MK2 website: eboutique*

If you have the option try a different browser. If not try a different machine. Sorry, that is all I've got.


----------



## DutchClock

*Re: MK2 website: eboutique*

Hi White Tuna,

Thx but I tried that all.....no luck


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: MK2 website: eboutique*

Sorry, that is what I would try.  I do wish you luck. Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## heebs

*Re: MK2 website: eboutique*

There's a thread above regarding any issues with the eboutique and I think Bill has been monitoring it. Maybe try posting the same knfo there and see if The bat signal gets through to Bill.


----------



## DutchClock

Hi,

I have some troubles with the eboutique. I tried to order a Paradive non date and at checkout I got two options: login or register. I opted for the last one and was redirected to a registration screen. However, this screen disapears after a second to return to the first checkout page. There is no way to bypass this. I tried to register first, without the route via the eboutique but this did not do the job. I have no clue how to get through as I tried this on both a windows and mac system, PC, Mac and ipad, and via several browsers..... Indeed....I want one badly...LOL
I tried to contact Mr Yao via his site, via email and via the WUS site but untill now no reply, I guess he is busy with the site itself and the introduction of the fulcrum.

Any tips ?

Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## Yao

*Re: MK2 website: eboutique*



DutchClock said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some troubles with the eboutique. I tried to order a Paradive non date and at checkout I got two options: login or register. I opted for the last one and was redirected to a registration screen. However, this screen disapears after a second to return to the first checkout page. There is no way to bypass this. I tried to register first, without the route via the eboutique but this did not do the job. I have no clue how to get through as I tried this on both a windows and mac system, PC, Mac and ipad, and via several browsers..... Indeed....I want one badly...LOL
> I tried to contact Mr Yao via his site, via email and via the WUS site but untill now no reply, I guess he is busy with the site itself and the introduction of the fulcrum.
> 
> Any tips ?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Mark


Hi Mark,

Thanks for the update. Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. As you noted we had to get the Fulcrum up (so that we could get back to other stuff including the GMT and 300) and because of the new system its a bit harder than normal as we learn our way around the new site.

I will send you an update via the ticket system. (Kindly check your me.com account)


----------



## DutchClock

Thank you, Bill. Appreciated and needless to say I understand the delay. Great it worked out now !

Cheers,
Mark


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gwold

I could not see the captcha today as I submitted a request via the Customer Service portal. I'm running Safari 6.1 on OS X 10.8.5. I was able to submit the request by switching to Chrome, though.

EDIT 7-NOV

I ran a small test today, and found a way to allow the captcha to appear in Safari. Open Preferences and on the Privacy tab change the setting for "Block cookies and other website data" to "Never". This is not a secure policy in today's internet age, but will allow Safari to display cross-site data on the page.

Apparently the image is served from the *.helpserve.com domain rather than the Customer Service Portal's *.mkiiwatches.com domain. Having Safari block 3rd party content on web pages prevents the captcha from showing.

Also: After allowing helpserve.com to write a cookie to my system as noted above, I can still see the captcha now, on returning to the Portal, even though I've changed my Preferences setting back to block "From third parties and advertisers."


----------



## Yao

gwold said:


> I could not see the captcha today as I submitted a request via the Customer Service portal. I'm running Safari 6.1 on OS X 10.8.5. I was able to submit the request by switching to Chrome, though.
> 
> EDIT 7-NOV
> 
> I ran a small test today, and found a way to allow the captcha to appear in Safari. Open Preferences and on the Privacy tab change the setting for "Block cookies and other website data" to "Never". This is not a secure policy in today's internet age, but will allow Safari to display cross-site data on the page.
> 
> Apparently the image is served from the *.helpserve.com domain rather than the Customer Service Portal's *.mkiiwatches.com domain. Having Safari block 3rd party content on web pages prevents the captcha from showing.
> 
> Also: After allowing helpserve.com to write a cookie to my system as noted above, I can still see the captcha now, on returning to the Portal, even though I've changed my Preferences setting back to block "From third parties and advertisers."


Greg....thanks for this information. We may have to let the CSP just open its own window in the near future. We are, for convenience's sake, framing the CSP in our site so that it will cause less confusion than a re-direct to the actual IP address. I hadn't anticipated that this would create an issue with the browser.


----------



## gnome666

Having troubles using the customer service portal. Have a question about altering my order for the 3-6-9 Nassau. Is there an alternative email address? Thanks


----------



## calwatchguy

Can't log into the portal. And I am sure that I am entering the info correctly. I am on a mobile device, so that might be it. 

Update: Nevermind. Didn't realize needed a separate login for the boutique and the service portal. I'm all set. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

